# Mail : Pas de son lors d'envoi et réception de mail



## becoluz (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et désolé d'ouvrir un sujet seulement pour cela. J'ai un nouveau Macbook Air sous MountainLion et l'application Mail ne *donne aucun son lors de la réception et l'envoi de mails*. Tous les réglages sont OK dans les préférences Mail et les autres applications "sonores" ( par ex. iTunes ) ont un son normal. Lorsque j'essaie de changer le son dans les préférences générales Mail ( par ex. "bottle" ou "frog") j'obtiens un son test normal, mais c'est tout. Il y a eu quelques jours avec un son Mail entrant et sortant normal mais c'est terminé, sans que j'aie modifié quoi que ce soit dans les réglages.

Y-a-t'il quelque chose à retoucher, par exemple dans la bibliothèque ou la plist de mail, ou une astuce que j'ignore ? Normalement, je me débrouille pas trop mal sur Mac mais là, je suis planté !!

Merci à celui qui aura la solution


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

 regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/com-apple-mail-plist-introuvable-1209804.html

Pour révéler la Bibliothèque : Finder / barre de menu / Aller, appuyer sur Alt : la Bibliothèque apparait dans la liste.

(déplacer le fichier .plist à la corbeille, SANS vider la corbeille)


----------



## becoluz (14 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour cette réponse. Si j'ai bien saisi, cela voudrait dire :

1) Aller retrouver plist dans les préférences
2) le mettre dans la corbeille
3) ne pas vider la corbeille

Après cela, va-t-'il se reformer une autre plist automatiquement dans les préférences à la prochaine ouverture de mail et est-ce que je pourrai alors vider la corbeille ?

Merci ++


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2013)

C'est bien ça.

(Quitter Mail avant de faire l'opération).

On met le fichier à la corbeille (sans la vider) car si le problème n'est pas réglé, on peut le remettre où il était, en faisant clic droit / remettre.

Au lancement de Mail, un nouveau fichier est créé.
On vérifie que tout va bien, si oui quelques jours plus tard on pourra vider la corbeille.


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> C'est bien ça.
> 
> (Quitter Mail avant de faire l'opération).
> 
> ...



Attention,  si _com.apple.mail.plist,_ à toujours le même pouvoir que sur Lion, il faudra recréer le compte afin de voir si celui-ci est à nouveau sonore.  bis repetita placent


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2013)

Non, ce n'est pas le même comportement : je viens de tester...

Au lancement de Mail, le compte existe toujours, avec les BAL Réception, Brouillons, Envoyés, Corrbeille, et les messages dedans.

Et toutes les autres BAL aussi.

Ce qui a changé : la barre d'outils qui est par défaut, l'organisation en conversations, des détails.


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2013)

Il va falloir que me décide à utiliser ML.
Pour le moment il dort sur un DD externe .............. :rateau:
Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Renaud31.
Une autre fois. ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2013)

Je n'ai pas utilisé Lion sur mon ordi (passé de SL à ML direct) donc je ne peux pas te dire si c'est "mieux" ou pas.

Mais je me suis très bien fait à ML, que j'apprécie.

Pour Becoluz : tu peux y aller sans crainte pour le .plist, tu ne perdras QUE les détails de présentation de ton Mail (barre d'outils, etc..)

_( Subsole : merci pour le cdb, c'est l'intention qui compte...)_


----------



## becoluz (14 Janvier 2013)

J'ai testé le truc et ça marche. Merci bien à vous tous 

Mais ensuite, il n'y a pas de nouveau fichier plist qui apparaît dans "bibliothèque" lors de la fermeture-réouverture de Mail. 

Que va-t'il se passer si on vide la corbeille à l'occasion et qu'il n'y a plus de fichier plist dans la bibli ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2013)

Si, si, un nouveau fichier a été créé, regarde bien.

Celui de la corbeille ne sert plus (garde-le encore un peu).


----------



## becoluz (14 Janvier 2013)

Désolé mais j'ai bien regardé ... il n'y a pas de fichier chez moi dans les préférences, du type com.apple.mail.plist. J'ai redémarré l'ordi à deux reprises pour en être certain.

Bizarre !!    

Que dois-je faire ? garder le fichier qui est dans la corbeille au cas où ou alors le remettre dans les préférences ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2013)

Tu suis bien ce chemin ?

ta session / Bibliothèque / Containers / com.apple.mail / Data / Library / Preferences


----------



## becoluz (14 Janvier 2013)

Désolé, j'ai dû m'absenter quelques heures !

... ben non !
Je suivais le chemin A : 
 / finder / aller / bibliothèque / préférences / com.apple.mail.plist ( qui ne s'y trouvait plus, vu que je l'avais mis dans la poubelle )

... et non ton chemin B, que je viens de découvrir :
/ finder / aller / Bibliothèque / Containers / com.apple.mail / Data / Library / Preferences , dans lequel on découvre effectivement un fichier com.apple.mail.plist.

Avec toutes mes excuses mais ce n'était pas évident. Donc, en résumé, et si je comprends bien, le fichier com.apple.mail.plist que je viens ainsi de découvrir est le nouveau fichier que l'ordi a fabriqué après réouverture de mail. Alors, l'autre fichier ( chemin A ) com.apple.mail.plist venait d'où ? C'est un peu le mystère.

Je vais essayer de tester Mail sur quelques jours avant de balancer le fichier com.apple.mail.plist ( celui qui vient du chemin A et que j'ai mis dans la poubelle ). Si ça recommence à poser des problèmes avec le son, est-ce que je dois aussi balancer à la poubelle le fichier com.apple.mail.plist du chemin B ?

Avec tous mes remerciements pour tous ces conseils éclairés

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ---------


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2013)

Non, il n'y a jamais eu de .plist au bout du chemin A  (sous Mountain Lion).

Celui que tu as mis à la poubelle était bien au bout du chemin B.

Celui qui s'y trouve maintenant a été généré au premier lancement de Mail après suppression de l'ancien .plist.


----------



## becoluz (14 Janvier 2013)

Comme j'ai fait une récup Time Machine entre mon ancien Leopard et le nouveau MountainLion, il vient peut-être de là !!!

com.apple.mail.plist que j'ai mis à la poubelle vient du chemin A. Et bizarrement il ne devrait pas exister, de plus depuis que je l'ai mis à la poubelle, les sons sont revenus !!!

Miracle !!

Mais, à ton avis, faut-il également mettre à la poubelle ( ou en attente sur le bureau ) le com.apple.mail.plist du chemin B ?

Merci ++


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2013)

becoluz a dit:


> com.apple.mail.plist que j'ai mis à la poubelle vient du chemin A.



Pourtant, le sujet dont je t'ai donné le lien au début indiquait bien le chemin B. Bon, peu importe...




becoluz a dit:


> Mais, à ton avis, faut-il également mettre à la poubelle ( ou en attente sur le bureau ) le com.apple.mail.plist du chemin B ?


Non, puisque ça fonctionne normalement, et que maintenant c'est ce fichier qui est utilisé.

Attends un jour ou deux, et tu pourras vider la corbeille.

Si tu as besoin de vider la corbeille avant, déplace le .plist dans n'importe quel dossier, pour stockage.


----------



## becoluz (14 Janvier 2013)

Autant pour moi !  Avec toutes mes excuses

Je vais attendre quelques jours comme ça pour voir ce qui se passe. 

Encore merci pour tous ces renseignements et bonne fin de soirée


----------



## becoluz (16 Janvier 2013)

Ca fonctionne toujours. Et juste un truc, à tout hasard : j'avais une ancienne version de Firefox  ( 16.0 ) qui a aussi passé de Leopard à MountainLion, par une retauration Time Machine et j'ai l'impression que cela gênait aussi. Depuis que j'ai installé la version 18.0, c'est OK.

Donc, pour plus de clarté, je me permets de faire un résumé de ce dossier :

[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]1) Fermer l'application Mail.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]2) suivre le chemin A à tout hasard ( surtout si on a fait une sauvegarde Time Machine depuis Leopard -> MountainLion ):[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]/ finder / aller ( + presser la touche Alt ) / bibliothèque / préférences / [/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]On vérifie on y trouve un fichier « com.apple.mail.plist » . Si c'est le cas, le mettre dans la corbeille et faire quelques tests avec Mail avant de vider cette dernière.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Ce plist du chemin A  est certainement venu d'un transfert depuis Leopard ou Snowleopard avec Time machine.[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]3) Ensuite, faire :[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]chemin B  : / finder / aller ( + presser la touche Alt ) / Bibliothèque / Containers / com.apple.mail / Data / Library / Preferences , dans lequel on découvre un fichier com.apple.mail.plist sous MountainLion[/FONT] 

[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Mettre aussi ce plist de côté ( p ex sur le bureau ou dans un dossier ) et faire quelques tests avec Mail.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Normalement, les sons devraient revenir et un nouveau fichier plist se reformer automatiquement au même endroit du chemin B.[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]4) Après quelques jours, on peut jeter ce ou ces plist définitivement car plist est un fichier que Mail se recrée automatiquement à une nouvelle ouverture de Mail.[/FONT]

   Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé dans ces méandres


----------



## subsole (16 Janvier 2013)

becoluz a dit:


> chemin B  : / finder / aller ( + presser la touche Alt ) / Bibliothèque / Containers / com.apple.mail / Data / Library / Preferences , dans lequel on découvre un fichier com.apple.mail.plist *sous Lion* et MountainLion


Non sous Lion, _com.apple.mail.plis_t, se trouve dans :  User => Bibliothèque => Préférences.


----------



## becoluz (16 Janvier 2013)

Je corrige dans le résumé mais je parlais effectivement du problème dans MountainLion, cité tout au début de la discussion


----------



## DoonieFromStars (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je suis tout nouveau dans lunivers mac. J'ai eu moi aussi le problème cité ci-dessus. J'ai tout bien fait ce que vous avez décrit (d'ailleurs merci) mais voila le problème continue. Mon Macbook air est sous OS X 10.8.5 c'est un 13 pouces et il n'a que deux semaines. Dois-je minquiéter??

D'avance merci.

Doonie


----------



## vazen (10 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, depuis quelques jours, étant sous Mavericks et ayant fait les mises à jour, je suis emm... avec cette histoire de son dans l'application Mail qui disparait. J'ai utilisé la procédure décrite dans ce forum concernant com.apple.mail.plist, ça a marché quelque temps et hop le son est reparti ! Quelqu'un est-il dans le même cas que moi ? Y-a-t il une solution ? Merci.


----------



## vazen (2 Janvier 2014)

up.

Et meilleurs voeux à tous


----------



## PDD (5 Janvier 2014)

Je l'ai aussi de temps en temps (MBPR mid 2012 10.8.5), je relance Mail et le son revient, pourquoi???


----------



## vazen (5 Janvier 2014)

Pareil pour moi. Il suffit de décocher "émettre un son..." dans Préférences Mail, de quitter l'application et de la rouvrir, et ça marche... quelques heures, avant de redevenir muet.


----------



## jeep2nine (8 Janvier 2014)

Même galère pour moi depuis le passage à Mavericks 
En plus de ça, et c'est encore plus emm...., Mail ne relève plus le courrier automatiquement, je suis obligé de le faire manuellement et au boulot ça commence à me poser de sérieux problèmes !


----------



## MartinvH (27 Février 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu suis bien ce chemin ?
> 
> ta session / Bibliothèque / Containers / com.apple.mail / Data / Library / Preferences


Un tout grand merci à Renaud31. J'avais le même problème. Il s'est résolu comme il est apparu. Ce problème de son qui avait disparu était accompagné d'un autre problème qui a été résolu en MEME TEMPS ! ! Je ne voyais plus aucun message dans ma boîte d'envoi. Une fois le problème "son" résolu, j'ai retrouvé comme par enchantement tous mes messages envoyés dans la boîte d'envoi. Génial. Merci à vous tous donc.


----------



## vazen (27 Février 2014)

Attends de voir si ça tient...


----------

